# cold medication during stimming



## saragh (Sep 20, 2009)

I know we've had loads of questions about what you can or can't take during stimms but I just want to check! I had bronchitis last week starting on day 1 of stimms (typical!!) The doc gave me amoxicillin and cough medicine (yes in france they still prescribe it!!) I think it was a guafensin base. I assume this is ok as the doc knew about the IVF. I did have some codeine with paracaetamol (cocodamol) during the week as I felt really rough with aches and pains which paracaetamol wasn't touching.

Also things like benylin night and day and other cold stuff like sudafed, would these be ok during stimms and if not why??
It's more the why I'm curious about. Obviously with bronchitis I haven't taken these but I saw on another post that these weren't advised during stimms but I don't understand why. I can understand during 2ww but during stimms?
Thanks!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I doubt there is a any research to back up the theory, but you are growing your eggs from little dormant precursor cells and you want healthy ones to have the right number of chromsomes at the final maturation.
I would suggest that it is best to steer clear of any drugs as much as possible during this time.

The other thing that pseudoephedrine and other decongestant medications do is to constrict blood vessels.

You are trying to stimulate the ovaries by getting as much hormone from the jabs into the skin to the ovaries each day. You are also trying to grow a healthy womb lining - the uterine blood flow is a critical thing in delivering the oestrogen from the growing follicles to the womb lining to make it grow.

If you have nice wide open vessels with good flow then a bit of constriction from a cold remedy will probably make little difference, but if the blood flow is a bit iffy anyway - constricting the blood vessels may compromise follicle growth and uterine lining growth.

Many women struggle with a poor lining and take loads of medications like viagra to dilate the vessels.

The guafenasin cough medicine - I have heard people suggest this to people ttc naturally as it loosens cervical mucus - but don't quote me!


----------



## saragh (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Hazel, it's interesting to understand why and how everything happens. Happy new year!


----------

